# Drawer slides



## Spectric (17 Oct 2022)

Hi all

I have used the Accuride slides many times but now thinking of undermount slides so the slide is not visible when the drawer is open but need some feedback and experience from anyone who has used them. I am not looking for anything fancy, just a nice drawer slide that sits underneath, taken a look at Blum that everyone wants to talk about but they do seem very gimicky, offering many adjustments to cater for out of square cabinets and a lot of plastic in the process. Any other brands to look for or to avoid ?


----------



## robgul (17 Oct 2022)

I've just finished a cabinet with slides under the drawers (actually shallow trays) using cheap as chips drawer runners from Screwfix - they work just fine.


----------



## Spectric (18 Oct 2022)

Is no one making anything with drawers !


----------



## johnnyb (10 Nov 2022)

yes I'm making a kitchen and I'm using.....blum movento. same as everyone else. they are about £30 a pair plus some adjustment bits and locking stuff.
ironmongery direct have got some cheaper ones Dare not risk them though. other brands are available though. grasse and a Japanese one spring to mind.


----------



## Ollie78 (10 Nov 2022)

The blum soft close ones are very good.
Everyone uses them because they are well made and reliable.
You do need to make your drawer boxes just right length ( unlike side mount ones) and they need a little hole on the back and a notch out of the front.
The adjustment is very good on them.
Shop around, some places are charging mad money for them.
The hettich and grass versions are very similar too. 

Ollie


----------

